# Sky Angel update...



## SkyAngelSat (Aug 21, 2002)

...The Sky Angel update this week shows the history of Sky Angel. This is a can't miss program. Here are the times for DISH channel 262 and Sky Angel channel 9701. 


Tuesday, Aug/27 Sky Angel Update 03:30 AM 
Sky Angel Update 10:00 AM 
Sky Angel Update 06:30 PM 
Sky Angel Update 11:00 PM 

Wednesday, Aug/28 Sky Angel Update 04:30 AM 
Sky Angel Update 09:00 PM 

Thursday, Aug/29 Sky Angel Update 02:30 AM 
Sky Angel Update 01:30 PM 
Sky Angel Update 04:30 PM 

Friday, Aug/30 Sky Angel Update 11:00 AM 
Sky Angel Update 04:00 PM 

Saturday, Aug/31 Sky Angel Update 05:30 AM 
Sky Angel Update 09:30 AM 
Sky Angel Update 03:00 PM 

Sunday, Sep/01 Sky Angel Update 12:30 AM 
Sky Angel Update 03:30 AM 
Sky Angel Update 08:00 AM 
Sky Angel Update 07:30 PM 

Monday, Sep/02 Sky Angel Update 07:00 AM 
Sky Angel Update 09:30 PM


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sounds very interesting, do they do this every year or is this a first? Is this an anniversary for Sky Angel and how long have they been in business?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't know, every time I've seen anything on "The History of Echostar" it looks like watching someone elses vacation movies. I'd assume in the same vane Sky Angel would have to work hard to make a very interesting history show to keep attentions concentrated?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Glenn, Just set my 501 for the next showing, which is in 25 min  SHold be interestring. SA* has been around almost as along as Dish, I read somewhare the date they started on, but I cant remember.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If they do show this every so often I bet that they show some of the same things over and over and just adding new videos each time, but its hard to tell.


----------



## SkyAngelSat (Aug 21, 2002)

Sky Angel went on the air Dec.9th, 1996 at around 4:00 EST with 6 TV and 3 radio channels. On Feb. 1998, Sky Angel moved from Echo 1/2 at 119 to their permanent orbital slot at 61.5 at which time had a total of 10 TV and 8 radio channels. Currently Sky Angel has 20 video channels and 16 radio channels. 

I invite anyone that has a dish pointed at Echo III and does not have Sky Angel to call and give Sky Angel a try. 

Thanks for this board and all the information that can be gained here. 

As for this Sky Angel update, two years ago a 1 hour history of Sky Angel was produced and aired for a few weeks in the Sky Angel update slot. I hope everyone enjoys learning about the technical history of Sky Angel. 

GC


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Glenn, I have used Sky Angel at other people's houses, and I must say it has some awesome programming. I'm thinking about aiming at 61.5 to sub to it when I have some more money to do the install. Great programming you have! Good luck on your future!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Glen. I have been a Sky Angel Lifetime sub since March 1999 and love most of the secular programming as well as the Catholic channel. I find it more enlightening than EWTN.

I still dislike "preacher at the pulpit" shows. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

What I like on Sky Angel are the music video channels!


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

I wished they would have kept American Independent Network with all the old shows.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There is Liberty University Football this saturday at 3:30 PM ET on Sky Angel channel 9716, The Liberty Channel.

Thanks Glenn for the Update on the "Update".

I have been a monthly Sky Angel subscriber since August 1998.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnH _
> * 3-2700s, 1-2800, 1-7100, 1-301, 2-HTS 3200, 1 HIRD-D1, 4 HIRD-E11, 1 Thomson 215 Plus 2 C/Ku setups(1 with Mpeg2/DVB FTA) *


So I see you have a limited budget devoted to Satellite


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *
> 
> So I see you have a limited budget devoted to Satellite  *


Yeah, they are all cheap receivers.


----------

